# Software update 20.6.1 Priority update page open



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Priority update page for 20.6.1 is up.

https://www.tivo.com/priority/

According to Dave Zatz, it will enable out of home streaming on the Bolt.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-04/tivo-bolt-ooh-streaming/


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Noticed the confirmation page is showing 20.5.9:


> TiVo Priority Update Request (20.5.9)
> Thank you! Your TiVo box has been added to the priority update list. Your box will be in one of the first groups to be updated when the software update (20.5.9) is ready.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

They need to update their confirmation page - it still shows the old version. (Edit: Gonzo posted while I was looking for Dan't post)

Got to love Dan's TiVoTsN Script.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

Any other reasons to jump on this rather than wait for bug fixes?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

opus472 said:


> Any other reasons to jump on this rather than wait for bug fixes?


According to Dave, it mostly is bug-fixes for the Roamio/Premiere/Minis. Sounds like skipmode for mpeg4 might be included as well. Either way, you'll get it sooner or later whether or not you sign up, so if you have any hesitancy about it, just wait for it to come around on schedule.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

opus472 said:


> Any other reasons to jump on this rather than wait for bug fixes?


You could wait for the Release Notes.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Sent my data in!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> Sounds like skipmode for mpeg4 might be included as well ...


From your lips to God's ears.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

gweempose said:


> From your lips to God's ears.


Dave's lips (or fingers) actually...


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

opus472 said:


> Any other reasons to jump on this rather than wait for bug fixes?


You won't get bug fixes for bugs created by this software update until the next software update months from now.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You won't get bug fixes for bugs created by this software update until the next software update months from now.


OF COURSE...LOL.

The "fabulous" 4-tuner Bolt does not have the capability to do out of network streaming currently???  OH TIVO, INC...


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> You could wait for the Release Notes.


Release notes?!? Pishaw!

- Merg


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> OF COURSE...LOL.
> 
> The "fabulous" 4-tuner Bolt does not have the capability to do out of network streaming currently???  OH TIVO, INC...


Point?


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

I love the way the page remembers your TSN. Place your cursor in the first box and click on it. Your TSN first umbers appear under the box. Click again and they move to that box. Do the rest the same way and you wont have to fire your TIVO to get the info.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

wtkflhn said:


> I love the way the page remembers your TSN. Place your cursor in the first box and click on it yor TSN first e numbers appear under the box. Click again and they move to that box. Do the rest the same way and you wont have to fire your TIVO to get the info.


That's just standard browser-based auto-complete at work(ie not something TiVo specifically added). If you only have one tivo, it's helpful. With the 3 I have here, it's somewhat confusing figuring out which menu-item to pick for each field.

Anyway, you don't have to get the TSN from your TiVo. You can hit tivo.com/mma, sign in, then scroll down near the bottom of the Manage My Account page to copy and paste your TSN (bonus points to Dan for his TSN Paster script, which will take the TSN you copied from the Manage My Account page, break it into the seperate fields, and even hit Submit for you.)


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Too bad you cant just go to your account and check mark which Tivo's you want the Priority updates on.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

For whatever TSN's you have, just make separate bookmarks and replace the _tsn = prompt...; var..._ part with _tsn = "your actual tsn including dashes"; var..._


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

RoamioJeff said:


> Point?


Comment and Question maybe? _What is your point???_

OK, you want a point? How many out there think that there will be "anything" of value in this "update"? One can only hope because they are going from .5 to .6 . Maybe the 3rd number cannot go to a 2 digit number...

It would be nice if they would do something great like they did with Out of Network Streaming (when it works) and OnePass streaming show mods. I still would like to see a screen so we can pick from one of the last X things (Like the X1) played on the Tivo. Hey, how about Voice Command remote (again like the Comcast X1)? Also a very neat thing, when it works, but it is getting better...

Let's wait and see the "release notes"...

*PS, STILL WOULD NEVER GET AN X1!!!!*_...WELL NEVER SAY NEVER, IF MY ROAMIO PRO BREAKS, I DO NOT THINK I CAN AFFORD ANOTHER TIVO...which saddens me..._


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

To be positive for once... are you ignoring SkipMode and QuickMode?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Do we have any guesses as to when this code will drop?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Do we have any guesses as to when this code will drop?


FWIW, looks like it took a little under 3 weeks the last time. Priority update page went up on 2/17 and the first sighting appeared to be 3/7: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10817825#post10817825

Hope it's sooner this time around.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

mattack said:


> To be positive for once... are you ignoring SkipMode and QuickMode?


Just saw this. System Analysts are very picky...

Yes, I did forget about those 2. They are great mods too. I use them and love them.

No release notes yet, don't get too excited out there people...


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

Wonder if it will finally fix the v52/v53 channel loss on my Roamio. Previous update(s) did nothing. 
I am back to using my HD S3 (until comcast actually pulls trigger on MPG4) to watch CW, SyFy and other channels in HD.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

HMMMMM...I wonder if the "sale/merger" will affect the release of this NEW AND WONDERFUL UPDATE? No release notes yet...


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> HMMMMM...I wonder if the "sale/merger" will affect the release of this NEW AND WONDERFUL UPDATE? No release notes yet...


Why would someone speculate as to something like that? And what point were you trying to make in caps?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

RoamioJeff said:


> Why would someone speculate as to something like that? And what point were you trying to make in caps?


You are now learning why there is an ignore list.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> You are now learning why there is an ignore list.


You gotta love his tag line.


----------



## waterlines (Apr 28, 2016)

gonzotek said:


> According to Dave, it mostly is bug-fixes for the Roamio/Premiere/Minis. Sounds like skipmode for mpeg4 might be included as well. Either way, you'll get it sooner or later whether or not you sign up, so if you have any hesitancy about it, just wait for it to come around on schedule.


hopefully it fixes the Roamio's audio bugs *fingers crossed*


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Any chance this drop supports out of home streaming for real OSes? Otherwise, why would I want this? Or is this just another bug drop, with no new features?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

justen_m said:


> Any chance this drop supports out of home streaming for real OSes? Otherwise, why would I want this? Or is this just another bug drop, with no new features?


Real OS's? You mean Windows and OS X? I am not sure that would take a release to enable. Not sure, seems more like a security (legal) issue than a tachnical one.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

bradleys said:


> Real OS's? You mean Windows and OS X? I am not sure that would take a release to enable. Not sure, seems more like a security (legal) issue than a tachnical one.


I'm really not sure what the security issue is though. If you can stream to a browser in the home, that's just as insecure as streaming to a browser out of home.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

justen_m said:


> why would I want this? Or is this just another bug drop, with no new features?


Why wouldn't you want a new update? Fixes and new bugs and maybe new mods. That is why. Take the good with the bad.

_On a side note, you never see me slighting anyone on here. Tivo yes, people no...PAY ATTENTION TO THE SIGNATURE PLEASE. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!!!_

*See, no bold above even...caps, yes...*


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I wonder if there is any chance this software update has the ROVI metadata in it? Obviously for this to be true the two companies would have had to agreed, in principle, to the merger awhile back.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone object to starting a new thread?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Too late.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

It's available.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Pending restart.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It loaded very quickly in my Bolt. Not much longer than a regular restart.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> It loaded very quickly in my Bolt. Not much longer than a regular restart.


Took about the same for an update as usual on the roamio. More then a regular restart. Maybe the bolt is faster updating too.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

joewom said:


> Took about the same for an update as usual on the roamio. More then a regular restart. Maybe the bolt is faster updating too.


It was more than a regular restart but not by that much. And a lot quicker than the last update. I was surprised and thought it may not have taken at first.


----------



## Chevelleman (Feb 28, 2016)

It took about 12 minutes for me to update on my Roamio Plus.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Looked at my Roamio Pro, read "Pending Restart". The restart took 15 minutes. Was sluggish starting back up, looked again, 20.6 installed, seems fine now.
Any update notes on this install??

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Joe01880 said:


> Looked at my Roamio Pro, read "Pending Restart". The restart took 15 minutes. Was sluggish starting back up, looked again, 20.6 installed, seems fine now.
> Any update notes on this install??
> 
> Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540246


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

cgould said:


> Wonder if it will finally fix the v52/v53 channel loss on my Roamio. Previous update(s) did nothing.
> I am back to using my HD S3 (until comcast actually pulls trigger on MPG4) to watch CW, SyFy and other channels in HD.


.. and, nope. 20.6.1.RC4, STILL haven't fixed this fricking tuner/"signal quality" bug.
It's been THREE patch releases and MONTHS now, and I still can't tune in multiple channels. My S3 has no problems. Same Roamio worked fine until previous updates.

WTF tivo? Please fix it before Rovi dumps all the bugfixing engineers and my S3 stops working on MPG4!!!!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> It was more than a regular restart but not by that much. And a lot quicker than the last update. I was surprised and thought it may not have taken at first.


It just means there were likely no database updates like most bigger updates. The same system integrity checks happen on every update regardless.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

rainwater said:


> It just means there were likely no database updates like most bigger updates. The same system integrity checks happen on every update regardless.


Agreed. Very much a smaller incremental install.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

This issue is still not fixed with this update. This problem has started with 20.5.6.
If you have your Roamio routed through your receiver and that receiver has HDMI pass through while in standby, the Roamio will not send DD 5.1 when the receiver is turned on. You have to either change the channel or tuner or hit the replay button in order to force the Roamio to resync the audio and get it to send DD 5.1.
The opposite also happens when you turn the receiver off as the Roamio keeps sending DD 5.1 to the TV speakers and you get a rapid helicopter noise out of the TV speakers. Same work around solves that issue, hit replay or change channel to get Roamio to resync the audio and send 2 channel stereo to TV speakers.
Here is two other Roamio owners who have reported the same issue.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10829534#post10829534
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10829541#post10829541


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> This issue is still not fixed with this update. This problem has started with 20.5.6.
> If you have your Roamio routed through your receiver and that receiver has HDMI pass through while in standby, the Roamio will not send DD 5.1 when the receiver is turned on. You have to either change the channel or tuner or hit the replay button in order to force the Roamio to resync the audio and get it to send DD 5.1.
> The opposite also happens when you turn the receiver off as the Roamio keeps sending DD 5.1 to the TV speakers and you get a rapid helicopter noise out of the TV speakers. Same work around solves that issue, hit replay or change channel to get Roamio to resync the audio and send 2 channel stereo to TV speakers.
> Here is two other Roamio owners who have reported the same issue.
> ...


I don't think anything was done in this area. I still have audio dropouts. I also have had the PCM issue when turning on my AVR. I never hear the noise because I don't use ARC or HDMI control. If it gets worse I'll let you know.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> I don't think anything was done in this area. I still have audio dropouts. I also have had the PCM issue when turning on my AVR. I never hear the noise because I don't use ARC or HDMI control. If it gets worse I'll let you know.


Probably nobody has reported it to TiVo so they don't know about it. I am a little hesitant reporting anything to TiVo as I had enough of that after dealing with them for 17 months over the issue I was having with my two Premieres constantly freezing up.
The kept blaming my "environment" for the problem but now that I have the two Roamios I don't have that issue anymore so apparently it is not my "environment".

I don't use ARC or CEC HDMI control either. I just have the pass by feature enabled to pass the HDMI feed through he receiver while the receiver is in standby. I did this so other people in the house can just watch TV without having to use the receiver for audio. Also if you want to get DD plus while using Amazon or Vudu you must route the HDMI feed through the receiver as DD plus does not work with optical.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jed1 said:


> I am a little hesitant reporting anything to TiVo as I *had enough of that* after dealing with them for 17 months over the issue I was having with my two Premieres constantly freezing up.
> The kept blaming my *"environment"* for the problem but now that I have the two Roamios I don't have that issue anymore *so apparently it is not my "environment"*.


Amen and thank you for the words in *BOLD*. That is their favorite excuse for anything!!! Hope you got a good deal on those Roamios...

I do not use pass thru so i did not know this, but in Quickmode, in 20.5.9, they annoyingly stopped it from going back to DD from PCM at the end of a live buffer and still did not fix it in 20.6.1 (or anything that I can see, I do not have MPEG-4 yet). For some reason they must *think* it should be that way.... Worked fine in 20.5.6. Also in mid-stream on 20.5.6, they put a patch in after installation which stopped the Pause function from working in QMode. It definitely paused when 20.5.6 came out. At least for me with a Roamio Pro, that is what happens.

_Did you get all that Joe K???_


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Can anyone confirm whether or not this update fixed SkipMode on H.264 channels?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

gweempose said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not this update fixed SkipMode on H.264 channels?


Probably:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10873565#post10873565


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

So I missed this thread and just added my TSNs to the priority list. Normally I add my TSNs when the priority page goes live. 

Any idea how long it takes to get the update if you add your TSN after the rollout starts?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

^^ I got 20.6.1 a day after adding boxes late to the list.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

morac said:


> So I missed this thread and just added my TSNs to the priority list. Normally I add my TSNs when the priority page goes live. Any idea how long it takes to get the update if you add your TSN after the rollout starts?


I added my Bolt when it first went up so I was in the first wave. I added one mini Thursday evening and got the update Friday afternoon.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm assuming they aren't going through the list daily, so I'm guessing they update every Friday.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not this update fixed SkipMode on H.264 channels?


Fixed it for me on Comcast in the ATL. New problem I'm having on Roamio now is Comcast on demand not working, gets CL-14 errors when you try to view a show. Just started after this update.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

morac said:


> I'm assuming they aren't going through the list daily, so I'm guessing they update every Friday.


Or the list is totally automated and requires no human interaction.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Or the list is totally automated and requires no human interaction.


I'm pretty sure they've said in the past that it's not. In any case I didn't get the update today.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

morac said:


> I'm pretty sure they've said in the past that it's not. In any case I didn't get the update today.


Of course not. One of the most simple things to automate is beyond a software company.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Conversation at Tivo headquarters: Sorry Joe, you drew the short straw. Looks like you're working this weekend, manually pushing updates to a million Tivos, one at a time. Hope you don't get carpal tunnel. You should be done in about 5 years, if you work 24x7.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Conversation at Tivo headquarters: Sorry Joe, you drew the short straw. Looks like you're working this weekend, manually pushing updates to a million Tivos, one at a time. Hope you don't get carpal tunnel. You should be done in about 5 years, if you work 24x7.


There aren't millions of people signing up for the priority list.

Even if there were though, TiVo isn't pushing them out manually one at a time. They periodically take the list of TSNs entered into the priority page and authorize them all out at once. That last step is the manual part.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

mdavej said:


> Conversation at Tivo headquarters: Sorry Joe, you drew the short straw. Looks like you're working this weekend, manually pushing updates to a million Tivos, one at a time. Hope you don't get carpal tunnel. You should be done in about 5 years, if you work 24x7.


On the plus side, overtime pay.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My boxes updated, one last night and one the previous night.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

morac said:


> My boxes updated, one last night and one the previous night.


That took quite some time.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

My Roamio had a pending restart so I went for it. Funny thing, however, I already did a priority update a few weeks ago to 20.6.1. I think it was to RC 4. This restart brings it to RC 12. I can't find any information regarding what's the what. Anyone else?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ustavio said:


> My Roamio had a pending restart so I went for it. Funny thing, however, I already did a priority update a few weeks ago to 20.6.1. I think it was to RC 4. This restart brings it to RC 12. I can't find any information regarding what's the what. Anyone else?


No, so I started this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=540602


----------

